# Word of the Day - Nob



## Jace (Jan 18, 2022)

Word of the Day - Nob..n..._slang. _

A person of wealth or social standing.

Does anyone know a _nob.? _


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

I think I might have heard of a _nob of land_, 
such as might be at the end of a narrow ground ledge, jutting out over an oceanside rock cliff.?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Jace said:


> Word of the Day - Nob..n..._slang. _
> 
> A person of wealth or social standing.
> 
> Does anyone know a _nob.? _



And in _this defined_ usage, would it simply indicate that the person's family had been well-known and influential for a long time,

rather than any particular positive or critical connation, intrinsic within the use of the word, *nob?

I would definitely want to know if the slang word, meant something derogatory.  (Or, contrastingly, if it was respectful or deferential, but how often is slang 'respectful?'  )*


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 18, 2022)

I know a bunch of nob heads.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> I know a bunch of nob heads.


And do you mean that as _derogatory, _or instead as,
_respectful and complimentary?
_


----------



## Jace (Jan 18, 2022)

I heard it on a  British TV show..and it _was said...in a derogatory way..about someone._


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 18, 2022)

Kaila said:


> And do you mean that as _derogatory, _or instead as,
> _respectful and complimentary?
> _


Ask me no questions, I'll tell you no lies.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Ask me no questions, I'll tell you no lies.



_Please note: You didn't use the word-of-the-day, in that post.  _


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 18, 2022)

Kaila said:


> _Please note: You didn't use the word-of-the-day, in that post.  _


No speaky Engrish!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2022)

This is my first time learning the word nob.  I'm not going to assign it to anyone I know since it's thought to be derogatory.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 18, 2022)

My brother is a nob.

That works in both contexts.


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2022)

Here's to the nobs and the nabobs, may their money last.


----------



## Jace (Jan 18, 2022)

jujube said:


> Here's to the nobs and the nabobs, may their money last.


I thought you were going to say _nob and nob-ettes!_


----------



## RubyK (Jan 18, 2022)

Don't know any_ nobs_, but have met quite a few snobs.


----------

